
Forbes revokes Adam Neumann's billionaire status; estimate of net worth is $600M - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/forbes-adam-neumann-net-worth-dropped-not-a-billionaire-2019-10
======
sieabahlpark
Well yeah, he was bought out of his position. Still worth 600m for an company
that is about to go belly up? Not a bad payout.

~~~
jdross
Why would it go belly up? WeWork’s S1 is an embarrassing piece of business
literature but the company is fundamentally fine, unless they’re forced to
both pay on future commitments and cannot collect the capital to cover them.
They effectively buy a recurring revenue stream starting in month 9 or so, and
pay some amount upfront to secure that future stream. Payback period of 18 or
so months, then pure profit.

~~~
fattire
not an expert here on wework, but reports are they run out of $ next month...

[https://gizmodo.com/wework-could-run-out-of-money-next-
month...](https://gizmodo.com/wework-could-run-out-of-money-next-month-
report-1838982228)

